# I like you a lot



## dragonfly_86

Hello, please someone here could help with this, I'd like to know how to say " I like you a lot" not " I love you" it's like when you get a crush on someone you met some time ago and you're getting to know this person and you like a lot the way they are 

Dankjewel!


----------



## iKevin

''Ik vind je erg leuk'' or ''Ik mag jou graag''...


----------



## realswift

You could also say:

Ik heb je heel graag 

But the other two provided by ikevin are also good


----------



## Kayla321

In The Netherlands you should definitely NOT say "ik heb jou heel graag"!!! O_O That sounds like you want to grab the girl and hop into bed immediately.


----------



## Joannes

Kayla321 said:


> In The Netherlands you should definitely NOT say "ik heb jou heel graag"!!! O_O That sounds like you want to grab the girl and hop into bed immediately.


Who says it's about a girl? Although I don't think it changes much about your statement (except the sex of the person that one wants to grab and hop into bed with, and perhaps the statistical likelihood by which that would actually work ).


----------



## realswift

Maybe in the netherlands but not in belgium ;-)


----------



## Dutchie 020

Ik vind je erg leuk/Ik vind je heel leuk


----------



## kloie

Can i say Ik vind jou leuk? with jou instead of je?


----------



## Peterdg

kloie said:


> Can i say Ik vind jou leuk? with jou instead of je?


Yes, no problem.


----------

